# Hi everybody



## violet94 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and looking for support by reading the stories of people in my situation. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome, violet94.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice to 'meet' you Violet


----------

